

Delaware man's self-penned obit takes Internet by storm - lettergram
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/feature?section=news&id=9462434

======
tzs
There is a transcript here: [http://blogs.mprnews.org/newscut/2014/03/the-art-
of-the-obit...](http://blogs.mprnews.org/newscut/2014/03/the-art-of-the-
obituary-walter-bruhl/)

